# New model: Fortis B-47 Calculator!



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Found this on the new Fortis-watch.com website!
Looking good!



*B-47 CALCULATOR *NEW
Automatic 2893-2
High-grade steel, 47 mm case diameter
Bi-directional turning bezel
Sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
on both sides
Slide-rule function, 3 time zones
Inner bezel
Individually numbered
Water-resistant 200 m / 20 bar
Lug widths 24 mm​
"Facts and pictures "stolen" from Fortis-watch.com"


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

...no


----------



## Arachnodactyly (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure what to think about this one.It's either way cool or bloody horrible,still forming my opinion:-d

The 'Diver' range has dissapeared from the collection,discontinued?

I do like the Stratoliner,bracelet looks a little different aswell-centre links are polished.I like the Square chrono too.

Fortis have a great collection right now IMO,dial designs are the best in the category (again-IMO).


----------



## kesharoo (Mar 16, 2007)

:-s Oh dear....in my mind fortis' forte was legibility and this is just messy and almost impossible to see what you need at a glance. At 47mm it is simply too large to wear for me.


----------



## HoustonChris (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to call this one a very, very bad design by Fortis. To me, this looks like a gimmick watch, more than something they actually want people to use.

On the other hand, the Stratoliners are _awesome_.


----------



## p3l3r (Dec 13, 2007)

wow...
hmmm.......
:think::think::think::think:
o|o|o|


----------



## biggeral (Aug 2, 2007)

Yikes...


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Busy busy busy...

;-)


----------



## Arachnodactyly (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah,maybe it is bordering on the rediculous:-d

The inner part of the dial is great though,got me thinking of a B-42 GMT,2893-2,inner rotating 24hr bezel,and outer rotating diver's bezel,that could work:-!.


----------



## machaanu (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks dizzy to me! I'll pass with this new design.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Just threw up in my mouth, just a little bit. Gonna be right back after a swish or two of Listerine.

ill <|


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

part of a new line "the Nerd Series" ;-)


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Not my bag and I hope this isn't the shape of things to come - Fortis do legibility best IMO and because of that, are up there at the top of the table when it comes to making genuine aviation and Dive watches. This model, is way off the mark and I hope just a temporary experimental departure from what they do best!


----------



## clouder (Mar 21, 2008)

being chinese, i find it looking a lot like the fengsui reading pallet "luo pan"...and i think it looks really weird....


----------



## raisedbyrats (May 31, 2008)

Big and busy. That might work against whatever value the calculator function might bring.


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my.. no love for the Calculator? :-d
They did at least something completely unexpected.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

dohmer said:


> Found this on the new Fortis-watch.com website!
> Looking good!



​


dohmer said:


> Oh my.. no love for the Calculator? :-d
> They did at least something completely unexpected.


If they could have somehow incorporated the 2 innermost rings on the outermost ring or bezel, I think it would not be so bad. It would still be busy as all get-out, but at least the dial would be a useful size; the way it is, it looks to be the diameter of a quarter (U.S. currency).<|

At the very least, they should have made the arabic numerals smaller; or simply done away with them altogether and substituted markers.

I suppose it seems useful enough, if you can figure out what all the gizmos do. Wish I'd had it back in grade school, maybe it would have helped me pass Algebra! :-d


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

kesharoo said:


> :-s Oh dear....in my mind fortis' forte was legibility and this is just messy and almost impossible to see what you need at a glance. At 47mm it is simply too large to wear for me.


I actually think it's Fortis' desire to keep _everything_ so darn legible that is hurting this watch--at least aesthetically speaking. Find another watch with this much going on and you'll typically see _much_ smaller numbers and markings (i.e. Breitling, Chase-Durer, etc.). With this model, all the numerals have been kept large enough to read from a distance; yet in doing so, Fortis has cluttered the watch with ring upon ring, in turn shrinking the dial down to nothing.

If I truly needed a watch with these functions, I'd actually consider it, even if I wasn't a Fortis fan. It ain't pretty, but I feel like it's a true tool watch; useful almost to a fault.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

The Calculator reminds me the vintage model Easy-Math.



But it looks to me as a bad replica of the vintage model.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## caseyrock (Aug 22, 2008)

dohmer said:


> Found this on the new Fortis-watch.com website!
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> ...


 *Cool watch for 2009..* quite the same with heuer calculator and seiko calculator.
Can keep it as a collection in my watches|>


----------



## Jesus G (Oct 16, 2008)

It´s too big.I prefer the new Strato Liner.


----------

